# Fishing Today - Dad and my fish -- lol



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Hey Guys -- Fished today -- Had a blast - Shad was hard to catch and skippys were all over the place below the dam . Was fishing for Stripers and catfish -- Below is a picture of a 24# Blue Cat - that I caught and released - I let dad pose with it -- hehe - I guess he wanted to tell his buddies he caught it -- Only for you Dad .... Caught a few stripers and catfish - The fish were biting good in the swift water - The catfish was taken on what I call a Warren special -- It was a skip jack head with the gil plates cut off . Lots of fun with my lighter tackle I was using for the stripers ...


----------



## catman (May 21, 2004)

Very nice pics and looks like yall had a very special day. I remember those days with my dad.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Nice fish! It's even better when you get to go fishing with your Dad... 
I was looking at some of your fishing supplies tonight and I noticed a "new" 6'6" rod... you have it listed as a Musky/catfish rod, by HT? Can you tell me if you've fished it, or anything more about it? 

Thanks 

Nice boat too.....


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Hawkeye -- It is an inexpensive rod with some backbone .. It is a cheap rod that impresses me .. It has a blank that should do the trick .. I would not be scared to take in a big kitty with it ...


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

*Warren special?*

What effect does cutting the gill plates off have? I can see where it might release a little more scent, and feel better in the fishes mouth, but I have never known a big blue to stop and taste test (unless it was when he stopped in the next county, kinda like the Burlington Northern) LOL But other than that???


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

The only thing I can think of is that maybe it adds some color to the bait -- Hey I dont argue with the experts ...


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

*Dam?*

What dam were you behind? The only ones I have fished at are Pickwick and Wilson. If the fishing is any easier where you are, I might have to try it.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I am fishing below Nickajack .. The blues seem to be sneaking in a little at a time ... Right now the stripers are hot-n-heavy -- The fishing is not hard -- You just use a lot of gas running back up to the dam ..


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

*Oook*

Never heard of that one.?. Cumberland?

That is the way it is below Pickwick and Wilson both, run up and drift back down. BUT, some of us have come up with a secret solution. Get right ON the edge of the swift water at Pickwick and you can anchor fairly safe. But there are certain conditions. First, you have to wait until they have most of the turbines on that they are going to run, then, use plenty of rope, just in case they do turn on more, and lastly have a SHARP knife very handy and don't be afraid to use it if you have to. Oh yeah, be sure to use an anchor that you wouldn't mind losing. Or even get behind the turbine boils and tie to the face of the dam.

BUT, don't even think about anchoring behind Wilson, you will lose anchor, rope and if you are lucky, not the boat.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I like the drift , however I am sure it would work if not for the other boats out there ,, We are headed back out in the AM


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Nice Pics...*

...Of your dad,man.They'll be keepsakes...treasure 'em.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Mudd Cat -- The dam is on the Tennessee -- It is almost on the Corner of Tennessee , Georgia and Alabama ...


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

*Ok*

Just wondering...


----------



## brewjr (May 21, 2004)

Nice fish glad yall had a good day


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

congrats on the successful trip. Great pics too. Thanks for sharing..

I have to ask, is the boat you were in a G3?


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Yup - We pick it up on Dec 31st -- Really like it ..


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Great trip!


----------



## fishfanatic (Jul 8, 2004)

*catfishing*

What lake is this dam on?


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

It is the start of Guntersville , Below Nickajack


----------

